# Please Help Maltese Working Horses



## PetsWelcome (Oct 19, 2010)

The Animal Rights Group in Malta are working to obtain better working conditions for working horses in Malta that pull tourist cabs in various locations.

The improvements they are trying to promote are shelter to provide shade and a water supply.

If you would like to help, please leave a comment at the Times of Malta letters page : timesofmalta.com - Proper treatment of Maltese cab horses

Thank you


----------

